# Can't even get started!! REW & E-MU 0404 PCI



## Guest (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi all, I know I shoud really be searching, but need some help with this. Downloaded REW, read the connection setup (ie right in to right out) on my E-MU 0404 PCI. soundcard reads no problem (can see the levels on the E-MU internal dashboard). Now when I go thruough REW following the calibration setup etc., my levels are at -90dB, or even -127dB. Ive got the RadioShack souind meter which works fine, the signals flow through my speakers at the right levels (I 'm wearing earplugs while doing this, gotta protect them assets), but the calibration tells me everytime that the levels are too low.

What exactly am I doing wrong? I wire up right-in to right out, but I do notice that I'm never getting any signal in readings within REW, only signal out. I set the soundcard up to play thru EMU card, via 'speaker' for out and via 'Sum(sum)' for nput, but still no joy.

Sorry for the noobishness, but this is driving me mad.

Thanks


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> I wire up right-in to right out, but I do notice that I'm never getting any signal in readings within REW, only signal out


Are you using a 1/4" TS to RCA adapter cable on both the line-in and line-out when performing the soundcard calibration routine?

brucek


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2008)

yep - to do the loopback I'm using 1/4" Jack leads (no RCA convertors, pure jack-to-jack) - following the instructions to loop the right out to right in to calibrate the soundcard. I've downloaded and added in the Radio Shack 33-4050 cal file.

I've checked my levels with Peak Meters on the EMU dashboard so I can see the audio IN levels and the WAVE out levels are pretty much the same. It's REW that isn't reading the signal in for some reason. Will try a restart, Wavelab Lite is now crashing on me whenever I try to record a new file (some 'glitch in the Matrix ' no doubt...)


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Show me your REW Settings page and also your Windows Recording Mixer......

brucek


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2008)

That's what Im sorting now.. 2 secs


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2008)

ok... links below for you - thanks

http://i283.photobucket.com/albums/kk314/djfresha/EMU0404-DASHBOARD-REW.jpg
http://i283.photobucket.com/albums/kk314/djfresha/EMU0404-SETTINGS-REW.jpg
http://i283.photobucket.com/albums/kk314/djfresha/EMU0404-CHECKLEVELS-REW.jpg
http://i283.photobucket.com/albums/kk314/djfresha/EMU0404-MEASURE-REW.jpg
http://i283.photobucket.com/albums/kk314/djfresha/EMU0404-ERROR-REW.jpg


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2008)

fixed it.... needed to add an extra connection in via the dashboard: see next image. This now allows me to redirect the audio signal back into REW. E-mu... gotta love 'em for making things tricky lol

Hope this helps more people out there with the same problem

Right.. I'm off to go get some calibrations and plenty of bass-port-breeze

http://i283.photobucket.com/albums/kk314/djfresha/EMU0404-SOLUTION-FOR-AUDIOIN-REW.jpg


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

To run the soundcard calibrate routine, you don't click the Measure icon at the top panel of REW, you select the Measure button on the settings page.......


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2008)

got it all running now, thanks for letting me know od the calibration routine, after i added the 'host wave L/R' in to the correct 'slot' on the EMU dash it all started to work.


----------

